
Open-Source Bitstream Generation (2013) [pdf] - nickpsecurity
https://www.isi.edu/sites/default/files/users/nsteiner/soni-2013-bitstream-fccm13.pdf
======
pabs3
Interesting, the article mentions an earlier project called debit that was
removed from the web in 2010:

"The most concerted and successful published bitstream reverse-engineering
effort came from a tool named debit by Note and Rannaud [10]. Debit provided
substantial capabilities for Virtex2, Virtex4, Virtex5, and Spartan3, with
anticipated extension to Altera architectures, but seems to have attracted too
much unfavorable attention. The host site
[http://www.ulogic.org/trac](http://www.ulogic.org/trac) was permanently
removed from service in summer of 2010."

[http://web.archive.org/web/20100829010809/http://www.ulogic....](http://web.archive.org/web/20100829010809/http://www.ulogic.org/trac)

A more recent effort for open source bitstream generation:

[https://symbiflow.github.io/](https://symbiflow.github.io/)

------
jepler
Did anything come of the work since 2013? Any code actually released?

~~~
xvilka
You can check the active project instead. For example, documenting Lattice
ECP5 [1] bitstream format or Xiling 7 one [2]. Everyone can help by
documenting other formats too.

[1]
[https://github.com/SymbiFlow/prjtrellis](https://github.com/SymbiFlow/prjtrellis)

[2]
[https://github.com/SymbiFlow/prjxray](https://github.com/SymbiFlow/prjxray)

